# Projector and speaker setup question



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Hey everyone,

I had a question about setting up a projector and speakers that it would seem would be best aimed at people in this forum! I have been poking around, and clearly you guys know your stuff. I think my question is most likely basic for you!

I am buying a projector for my living room instead of a TV, and I am purchasing speakers to go along with it since obviously the built ins are terrible. However...I'm having difficulty mapping out the projector to speaker connection without having a 25 foot aux cable running across the living room. 

I am looking to buy some good but very affordable speakers on Amazon (most likely the Genius 1250), but I am a bit concerned about that long aux cable. Will it be subject to lesser quality because of the length? I saw the 25 ft on monoprice for 2 bucks...wow. (Thanks to a recommendation from posts here). Would it be fine to just run that across, and have those speakers set up on the floor under the image?

Also, price is a serious concern for me, so if there is a more elegant solution that is expensive, I would most likely just deal with this set up!

Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi and welcome to the HTS

By "aux cable" are you referring to the HDMI cable that goes to the projector?
A few questions should be answered first, is your living room space able to be made dark? No nessisaraly completely dark but dark enough that there is very little external light hitting the screen?
Speaker placement directly on the floor is not ideal as carpet will absorb to much of the highs and if you have hardwood the reflection point so close to the speaker will sacrifice sound quality as well. The tweeters on the speakers should be at ear level when sitting.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Hey Tony!

Thanks for the advice! By aux cable I was thinking a traditional aux cable, 3.55mm to 3.5mm, however I wasn't thinking about what the output is on the projector. I believe it's an RCA stereo connection, so it would have to be a Y aux cable.

As for the projector questions, yeah the living room gets dark enough, though most viewing will be in the evening anyway. I'm prepared to buy blackout blinds if there is too much external light. 

The speaker level thing is great to know.... It will be on carpet, so it would affect it. I will start looking for some small plant stand looking things to put the speakers up on!

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Do you have a receiver that you will be using with this setup?


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tcarcio said:


> Do you have a receiver that you will be using with this setup?


No, I really wasn't even aware of a receiver (I'm not a tech noob, but clearly am inexperienced at high quality home theater setups), but from what I see when searching for one.... They are pricey. 

If I can get away with an aux Y cable into a computer speaker system like the genius 1250, I think I will be satisfied for what I can afford. I also realized the satellite speakers have wall mounts so I'll just mount them low on the wall and as close to ear height as I can get without interfering with the projected image.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, I think we need to back up a bit and understand what you want to accomplish. 
You have a projector, where will you be placing it? (Ceiling mounted or on a table)
What will you be using as your source? (DVD player, BluRay player or computer)
What is your plan for speakers? Are you using self powered computer speakers or bookshelf and a sub?


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, I think we need to back up a bit and understand what you want to accomplish. You have a projector, where will you be placing it? (Ceiling mounted or on a table) What will you be using as your source? (DVD player, BluRay player or computer) What is your plan for speakers? Are you using self powered computer speakers or bookshelf and a sub?


The set up is this: on one wall I will have a shelf with a projector on it projecting to the opposite wall 12 feet away. Source will be a variety of things, Apple TV and an Xbox 360 mostly. 

The projector has an audio in and audio out. If I can use the audio out to have a cable running from there to the opposite wall where a self powered computer speaker system will be, that would be great. 

If the source audio needs to be connected to the speakers individually, than that is an entirely new problem, however since the xbox and Apple TV have an HDMI connection to the projector, I assume having an aux cable coming from the audio out on the projector will feed that sound back out to the speakers its hooked up to. If that's NOT the case.... Then my plan would make zero sense haha

The self powered speakers would be the genius 1250 (I can't link yet but they're an easy find on Amazon), I would merely plug the sub in, leave it along the opposite wall because I'm not willing to pay for a wireless sub set up, and then mount the two satellite speakers on the wall just under where the image will project. 

I'm making a quick albeit terrible diagram because I am not a very good drawer haha


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Lol here is my drawing. Didn't label speakers, but they're the alien looking things on the left haha


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

OK, Unless I am missing something, and your PJ has audio outputs, it should work the way you are setting it up and a 25' cable will be fine. As long as you have the inputs on your PJ to except your sources then you go from the audio outputs on the PJ to your powered speakers and it should be fine. I asked about the reciever because I didn't know about your powered speakers.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Might want to check to make sure those stereo audio outs will work with all types of digital audio input via an HDMI source. You're expecting a projector to decode digital audio and provide the correct stereo downmix. Seems unlikely, but possible.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

gazoink said:


> Might want to check to make sure those stereo audio outs will work with all types of digital audio input via an HDMI source. You're expecting a projector to decode digital audio and provide the correct stereo downmix. Seems unlikely, but possible.


I agree. I don't even know of any PJ's that have audio outputs. :dontknow:


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Ok I see what you mean! That makes sense. Man this is turning into a mess haha 

The Apple TV only has an HDMI or an optical audio cable out for audio, and as far as the projectors manual says, the audio out is a MONO mix down, so it would be better to hook directly with speakers. Well since the Genius 1250 doesn't have optical audio, I guess I could either buy a more expensive speaker system, or just deal with mono sound?

Don't even get me started with the Xbox... Unfortunately I have to buy a component to digital converter because it's an older xbox, and apparently the audio part that it converts is only coaxial which the xbox doesn't have... Such a mess. So for the xbox, I could hypothetically just move the speaker system over to the couch side of the room and just plug them directly to the xbox for video games and DVD watching. Just wouldn't have the speakers opposite me. 

Idk about the Apple TV problem though, if the only option is mixed down mono (idk how really bad that would be, thoughts?) or buy speakers or receiver that has optical audio... I don't know what to do.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Or I can get this audio converter for 30 bucks...

FiiO D3 (D03K) Digital to Analog Audio Converter

Which will convert digital to stereo audio. That would solve the Apple TV problem!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You need a receiver, even a basic one will get you going and make this so much easier. Do you have any budget in mind? You can get a receiver for as little as $200


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

And I can just get a female to male RCA extension which would solve the xbox problem! 

It would mean I have two separate cables running across the room, the Apple TV sound running through a converter and the xbox video running through a converter, but if it all works it would be brilliant! Hahah


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> You need a receiver, even a basic one will get you going and make this so much easier. Do you have any budget in mind? You can get a receiver for as little as $200


Hey tony, that's the kind of advice I was waiting for haha there must be an easier way with a receiver. 

However, 200 on top if what I'm already spending really is above my price range. 

With the video converter, audio converter, and cables... I'll end up spending like 90 bucks. 

The projector is 350.

The speakers are 50. 

I'm not looking to spend more than 500 max on this set up, and that's about what it works out to will all this jerry rigging. 

How would it work with the receiver? Would I buy a receiver than only speakers?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, this IS a little different! Someone who'd be happy with mono sound, or a stereo down-mix in these days of 5.1/7.1 and up. Can't say as I know anyone that would do that.

You have a projector, and probably a pretty good sized screen image. 50% of the experience is audio. If you want to maximize your investment, get an AV receiver, even a modest entry-level one, and a full set of speakers, left, center, right and at least 2 surrounds, and a subwoofer. Even a HTIB (Home Theater In a Box) packaged system would be a huge improvement at modest cost. Starting budget figures would be $250 (Denon AVR-1613 refurb is $230) and $500 for speakers (Polk Audio TL 1900 Blackstone package is $499 Amazon, and acceptably decent for the price). Sell off the existing speakers to subsidize your new system. Set it all up, run Audyssey on the AVR to calibrate it, and enjoy a MUCH better experience. You'll also have remote volume control, input switching, and a high degree of coolness.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This receiver here >>click here<< would do you just fine and then all you need is to get some used speakers, I'm sure you can get some from even a friend.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

gazoink said:


> Well, this IS a little different! Someone who'd be happy with mono sound, or a stereo down-mix in these days of 5.1/7.1 and up. Can't say as I know anyone that would do that. You have a projector, and probably a pretty good sized screen image. 50% of the experience is audio. If you want to maximize your investment, get an AV receiver, even a modest entry-level one, and a full set of speakers, left, center, right and at least 2 surrounds, and a subwoofer. Even a HTIB (Home Theater In a Box) packaged system would be a huge improvement at modest cost. Starting budget figures would be $250 (Denon AVR-1613 refurb is $230) and $500 for speakers (Polk Audio TL 1900 Blackstone package is $499 Amazon, and acceptably decent for the price). Sell off the existing speakers to subsidize your new system. Set it all up, run Audyssey on the AVR to calibrate it, and enjoy a MUCH better experience. You'll also have remote volume control, input switching, and a high degree of coolness.


Lolololol 

Well, for the $750 dollar reason you outlined, I can't just outfit my living room with the home system I WANT. What I am attempting to do is to create a system that is passable and gives good enough audio to listen to movies. I.e. I'm sure the genius 1250 computer speakers would be loud enough for our apartment when turned up, and good enough quality that I wouldn't be disturbed while watching a movie. 

I would love to have an easier setup, better sound, and more control... But that comes with price tags that I can't afford. Perhaps in the future but not now.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> This receiver here >>click here<< would do you just fine and then all you need is to get some used speakers, I'm sure you can get some from even a friend.


Unfortunately I just moved to a new city, so finding a friend with speakers probably won't be happening. I love the idea of AirPlay on that system! 

How about something like this though:

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/ele/4451669816.html

If that person is telling the truth, is that a reasonable deal?

My advantage here is that I'm starting entirely from scratch, I haven't purchased ANYTHING yet, so I can adjust what I'm buying in order to fit the budget, so long as it is relatively affordable.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Lol never mind, just realized that's a 25 year old receiver.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That receiver does not have any HDMI outputs and given the projector your getting uses that I don't know if that's the route I would get these Yamaha speakers from the same place as the receiver I linked to before
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...101-hifi-bookshelf-speakers-black-pair/1.html


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

scottyent said:


> I'm sure the genius 1250 computer speakers would be loud enough for our apartment when turned up, and good enough quality that I wouldn't be disturbed while watching a movie.


It's not about loud...loud is easy.


scottyent said:


> I would love to have an easier setup, better sound, and more control... But that comes with price tags that I can't afford. Perhaps in the future but not now.


Got it, budgets are tough masters.


scottyent said:


> Unfortunately I just moved to a new city, so finding a friend with speakers probably won't be happening. I love the idea of AirPlay on that system!
> 
> How about something like this though:
> 
> ...


No. That's pretty much junk.
If you're shopping used, look for a used Denon from no more than 5 years ago. It's an issue of device connectivity. Speakers...well, get what you can for now, but you do at least need 3 in the front, preferably similar or identical. You can wait on a sub and surrounds.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> That receiver does not have any HDMI outputs and given the projector your getting uses that I don't know if that's the route I would get these Yamaha speakers from the same place as the receiver I linked to before http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/yamnsbp101bl/yamaha-ns-bp101-hifi-bookshelf-speakers-black-pair/1.html


I can't find many reviews about those speakers elsewhere, do you have personal experience with them?

Ok, so if I got this setup, I would spend:

Projector 350

Receiver: 190

Video converter for xbox approximately 50

Speakers - 50

Cables ~ 5 bucks 

That's 645.... A little rich for my blood. I could drop the video converter and do without xbox for awhile I guess. 

I don't know. I understand that the audio will be much better, but I have to think for a little bit about whether I can afford this setup. I'll also do some more speaker and receiver research, and see if I can get something used for a good rate. 

http://lasvegas.craigslist.org/eld/4466333290.html

If I could convince that person to give me 2 speakers and a receiver for 100-150, that would make it affordable. I just don't know much about that receive so i would have to ask.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You won't need a video converter with the receiver for the xbox as the receiver will do that for you. The Yamaha NS series of speakers have gotten good reviews for the money. I've owned in the past some larger ones of the same line but sold them. They sounded great.
The speakers he is selling with that setup are garbage and not even for free would I use them.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> You won't need a video converter with the receiver for the xbox as the receiver will do that for you. The Yamaha NS series of speakers have gotten good reviews for the money. I've owned in the past some larger ones of the same line but sold them. They sounded great. The speakers he is selling with that setup are garbage and not even for free would I use them.


Woahhhh, game changer! So the receiver would convert my component to HDMI video signal as well... That's a pretty huge plus. That 50 buck converter was going to be useless the day I buy an xbox 1 in the coming 6 months or so. 

Thanks for the info about that listing, I figure most deals like that are bad, and unfortunately since I don't have the expertise to tell, I don't really want to risk it. 

Alright, so without that video converter we are down to under 600... Only 100 bucks more, plus added bonus of wireless connecting with I-devices for listening to music, having one place to plug everything in so no need to constantly if and unplug video source out of the projector, and just overall a lot better sounding audio with option for expanding to full surround and better speakers in the future...


Sounds awesome to me! Well I'll think on it a little longer, but that option sounds too tempting to pass up. 

Thanks so much for your help guys!


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> You won't need a video converter with the receiver for the xbox as the receiver will do that for you. The Yamaha NS series of speakers have gotten good reviews for the money. I've owned in the past some larger ones of the same line but sold them. They sounded great. The speakers he is selling with that setup are garbage and not even for free would I use them.


. Too good to be true. The xbox has component cables coming out of it, and there is no input for those on that Denon one you linked to!


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

I'm talking these guys ( picture attached). I really need a new xbox haha


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Yamaha receiver has a component input for a few bucks more.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-channel-a/v-home-theater-receiver/1.html


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> This Yamaha receiver has a component input for a few bucks more. http://www.accessories4less.com/make-a-store/item/yamrxv377bl/yamaha-rx-v377-5.1-channel-a/v-home-theater-receiver/1.html


What do you think about this one

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-d-ready-home-theater-receiver/1.html

It's 120, has component as well

The problem with that Yamaha is that I would have a hard time paying 10 dollars more to lose the ability to wireless connect with iDevices. It says there's a 45 dollar adapter to do that, but that is a bit pricey. 

This Onkyo doesn't have that wireless ability either, but for 70 dollars less, I would just suck it up


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Sigh idk. That one doesn't have free shipping, so it would end up costing 155 anyway.

I just wish Denon had component inputs, but none of their cheap models do.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Hahaha I literally just had a palm to forehead moment. 

I don't need the airplay system built in because...... The Apple TV obviously has airplay and it's connected. DUH. wow, can't believe I didn't realize that. Well, then now it's just a matter of finding a good enough quality receiver for under 200 that has component video input! That Yamaha is a possibility, as is the Onkyo. 

Obviously Onkyo won't be as good, but as a complete beginner, will I even realize?!


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Alright so it comes down to these 4:

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-d-ready-home-theater-receiver/1.html - $119 + 25 shipping = 144

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak....1-home-theater-receiver-from-ht-s3500/1.html - $129 + 25 shipping = 154


http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-a/v-digital-receiver-like-rx-v371/1.html - $150 + 25 shipping = 175


http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...-5.1-channel-a/v-home-theater-receiver/1.html - $199 free shipping


Let me know if you think the extra 25/50 bucks is worth it. I am leaning towards the $154 slightly more expensive Onkyo, that way with speakers I'd be just over 200!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The most expensive Yamaha in that list comes with auto room eq/setup. for a beginner like yourself that can make it much simpler to get the system sounding its best. It also up-scales everything to HD resolution via HDMI so thats the one I would use.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> The most expensive Yamaha in that list comes with auto room eq/setup. for a beginner like yourself that can make it much simpler to get the system sounding its best. It also up-scales everything to HD resolution via HDMI so thats the one I would use.


Alright sounds good to me. I'll get that and those Yamaha speakers you suggested. With those, they would provide pretty good bass right? 

I probably won't be able to order these items for a month or so, but now at least I know what to buy!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

No speaker in the price range your looking at will give you great bass (the NS PB100s are rated at 60Hz-50kHz) but they will sound good. You will definitely want to get a subwoofer at some point


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

tonyvdb said:


> No speaker in the price range your looking at will give you great bass (the NS PB100s are rated at 60Hz-50kHz) but they will sound good. You will definitely want to get a subwoofer at some point


Well I think we have different definitions of good bass 

I do live in an apartment so I'm not exactly looking to rumble the building, just be able to hear and feel a tiny bit of bass with good quality. 

I'm sure because you recommend these speakers, they'll be more than good enough for me! 

The reason I asked is that the genius 1250 speakers I was looking at come with a subwoofer, not really sure how large of a difference there would be between them and the Yamahas. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0056BPUQC?pc_redir=1400334354&robot_redir=1


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh I can promise you that the quality of the Yamaha's will be much better than those. That so called subwoofer with the Genius system is not a true sub at all. In the future your going to want to look at one of theses.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882115129


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Awesome! That's exactly what I wanted to hear  thanks for all your help tony! I'll make sure to post how it all goes when I get the stuff!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Your welcome, look forward to your thoughts,


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Well, I like the receiver and the speakers...unfortunately, I finally started hooking up my Xbox, and realized there is a problem...

The receiver accepts component input, and outputs component. There is no conversion to HDMI that I can tell. I googled around, and it seems like it isn't a feature that is available on lower end models. I'm really upset, particularly because I sprung for this thinking it would solve these major issues.

I don't know what to do now, I will look at Accessories 4 less return policy. I would think about buying the stupid component to HDMI converter for 50 bucks, but then I am left thinking...well I bought THIS yamaha receiver for that component input. Now it doesn't even do what I wanted it to, so would I have been better off with an Onkyo? Many people seem to recommend it.

Sigh, couldn't have just worked out smoothly eh?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

scottyent said:


> Well, I like the receiver and the speakers...unfortunately, I finally started hooking up my Xbox, and realized there is a problem...
> 
> The receiver accepts component input, and outputs component. There is no conversion to HDMI that I can tell. I googled around, and it seems like it isn't a feature that is available on lower end models. I'm really upset, particularly because I sprung for this thinking it would solve these major issues.
> 
> ...


Here is a XBox 360 component cable... http://www.gamestop.com/xbox-360/accessories/xbox-360-component-hd-av-cable/40669


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

I have the component cable. I just wanted a receiver that took component in and put HDMI out. I thought Tony and I had agreed that this box would do it, but it turns out that it does not.

I am not particularly upset with the quality of the receiver, as far as I can tell it is pretty good. However I probably would have gone with an Onkyo, perhaps even a cheaper model, if the component thing wasn't a requirement. 

I looked into returns, looks like I pay shipping back, plus the take the original free shipping costs out of my balance, and possibly a 15 percent restocking fee. Not worth it. 

My only option now is to buy a 50 dollar component to HDMI converter, or just to wait many many months and possibly get an XBox One so component won't be an issue.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

scottyent said:


> I have the component cable. I just wanted a receiver that took component in and put HDMI out. I thought Tony and I had agreed that this box would do it, but it turns out that it does not.
> 
> I am not particularly upset with the quality of the receiver, as far as I can tell it is pretty good. However I probably would have gone with an Onkyo, perhaps even a cheaper model, if the component thing wasn't a requirement.
> 
> ...


Which receiver did you get? Does your projector have component input... If so here is a 35' cable. http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10235&cs_id=1023507&p_id=5358&seq=1&format=2


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

I got the yamaha Rxv377, it's linked a few pages back, I'm on my phone so can't grab it too easily. 

I don't have a component input in my projector, otherwise this wouldn't be an issue at all! The original issue was getting my component xbox to HDMI to hook up to the projector. 

Ended up getting that receiver for better audio, and having multiple HDMI ports to hook things up and have only one cable running to the projector. 

I found a 26 dollar adapter that has mixed reviews, but I think I'll go with that and hopefully it converts to HDMI just fine! Thanks for looking up those cables though!


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

scottyent said:


> I got the yamaha Rxv377, it's linked a few pages back, I'm on my phone so can't grab it too easily.
> 
> I don't have a component input in my projector, otherwise this wouldn't be an issue at all! The original issue was getting my component xbox to HDMI to hook up to the projector.
> 
> ...


Have you already used all the HDMI ports on your AVR? You can buy a HDMI cable for the xbox360... If you don't have any left you can get a HDMI adapter that will take one HDMI port and make it into 2.


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Haha I really appreciate the effort, but I'm not really sure you understand the problem. 

I have an original xbox 360, pre HDMI cable. You can't buy an HDMI cable for this Xbox 360. I don't have all HDMI inputs on my AVR filled up at all. I will buy the component to HDMI converter so that I can plug the xbox 360 into an HDMI port on the AVR. 

My only other option is a VGA cable for Xbox, but the projector I'm attaching it to will be across the room and the AVR doesn't have VGA input. So it'll be easier just to buy the component converter and that way I can just run one HDMI cable across the room.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

scottyent said:


> Haha I really appreciate the effort, but I'm not really sure you understand the problem.
> 
> I have an original xbox 360, pre HDMI cable. You can't buy an HDMI cable for this Xbox 360. I don't have all HDMI inputs on my AVR filled up at all. I will buy the component to HDMI converter so that I can plug the xbox 360 into an HDMI port on the AVR.
> 
> My only other option is a VGA cable for Xbox, but the projector I'm attaching it to will be across the room and the AVR doesn't have VGA input. So it'll be easier just to buy the component converter and that way I can just run one HDMI cable across the room.


 Ooh, we bought our Xbox 360 3 or 4 years ago... I thought they all had HDMI, and just needed the cable. Ours came with a component cable too. Is it too late to return your AVR to get one that has component inputs? The reason I say this is the extra money you will spend for the component to HDMI convertor could be put to better use by getting a AVR that does what you want it to. :T

Otherwise you could get this http://www.amazon.com/Portta-PETRHP-Component-Converter-Support/dp/B003VJ9RP6


----------



## scottyent (May 18, 2014)

Haha yeah, my xbox is oldddd! It's one of the original XBox 360s, probably about 8 years old at this point. 

Yeah, that component converter is the one I was referring to. I mean, apparently the component to HDMI CONVERSION within the AVR is apparently in more expensive units. Regardless, the biggest problem is returning this one that I have. According to the accessories4less website, I pay return costs, plus the costs they spent shipping it to me, plus a possible 15 percent restocking fee. All that means spending another 50-75 dollars,.. Just to return it!

Then I would most likely end up getting another similarly priced one that doesn't have the component to HDMI conversion, because I don't want to pay for a model that has it, and then I would be out a bunch of money. If pure functionality and sound was my only guide, I would return it for sure. I like the sound from this AVR and speakers, but it's not positively mind blowing. At this price point I guess you wouldn't expect it to be. 

So, buying that 26 dollar converter will be my cheapest option. That way I can keep it set up as is, won't end up spending much more money, and can still have the single HDMI cord running to the projector. 

Here is a picture of the setup, without the projector (comes in Tuesday)! Then once the projector is on the shelf across from this setup, I'll plug everything into the HDMI ports in the AVR and run a 25ft HDMI across to the projector!


----------

